# [SOLVED] emerge i problemy z aplikacjami pod kde

## badzio

ostatnio zauwazylem dziwna rzecz.. jak probuje updatnac jakakolwiek aplikacje wspolpracujaca z kde lub jakas czesc kde - dostaje nastepujacy blad

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no
> 
> configure: error: you need to install kdelibs first.
> ...

 

podobnie dzieje sie w przypadku update'owania kdenetwork, k3b, kdevelop itp...

ale...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost root # emerge -p kdelibs
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

zatem kdelibs jest zainstalowane. malo tego - z kde korzystam od dawna - wszystko dziala ok. ale w zwiazku z tymi bledami pomyslalem, ze moze musze updatnac sobie kde - oto wyniki badan:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost root # emerge -up kde
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

co u diabla? normalnie korzystam z kde, wczesniej system stwierdzal ze jest zainstalowane - a teraz mowi ze nie jest  :Shocked: 

koniec koncow - nie moga update'owac zadnej aplikacji kde:(

----------

## roonek

 *Quote:*   

> !!! ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.0 failed.
> 
> !!! Function configure_die, Line 170, Exitcode 0
> 
> !!! (no error message)
> ...

 

ja dostaje tak komunikat przy kompilacji arts

!!! ERROR: kde-base/arts-1.1.5 failed.

!!! Function configure_die, Line 170, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

 moze ktos wie co jest nie tak ?

bo nie moge sobie kde 3.2 skompilowac  :Wink: 

dzieki

----------

## mirekm

Problem polega na tym, że ebuildy są zrobione dla KDE 3.1.

Odpowiem na przykładzie krusadera:

przy zainstalowanym KDE 3.2  się nie kompiluje, bo nie może znaleźć kdelibs-3.1xxx. Ale jeśli wyedytować ebuilda i zmienić 8 i 9 linijkę:

need kde-3.1

KDEDIR=${KDEDIR/3.2/3.1}

na:

need kde-3

#KDEDIR=${KDEDIR/3.2/3.1}

to jest dobrze. Zatem popróbuj.

----------

## badzio

niestety  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.2/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.2/include
> 
> checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no
> ...

 

pzoa tym - nie czaje czemu system wykrywa ze nie ma kde zainstalowanego  :Question: 

----------

## no4b

Po upgrade qt do 3.3.0 trzeba przebudowac kdelibs i dopioero mielic reszte.

----------

## badzio

thx, pomoglo  :Cool: 

----------

